# Snowguard installation question



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

As roofers, I am curious to know when you install snow guards to those customers who need them, what time of year do you install them? I hope not the day before a big snow storm.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Generally while the roof is being installed, or after a snow storm when we are reinstalling the gutters or they are scraping someone off the sidewalk. :thumbup:

Any time of year as long as the roof isn't to slick.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Where are the moderators?


----------

